# advice please...



## top-totty-rotti (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi
I am interested in working with dogs, (kennels, walking, training etc) & was just wondering if you could point me in the right direction of the course if any I would need to undertake?
I have grown up around dogs such as Labrador, German Shepherd, Cocker Spaniel & I am now 24 and own 2 Rottweilers, but im guessing more experience & training would be needed?.
It would be much appreciated if you could point me in the right direction.


----------



## DougalsDen (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi

We were doing some research yesterday for pet trade qualifications and found the following site Pet Care Trust. They may have some other information if you have a look at the site. I know our local college ( Stamford) does pet grooming courses so maybe have a look at your local colleges as well.

Hope this helps !


----------

